# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعــــــــيم (3) vs الامــــل عطبرة (0)  الدوري الممتاز الاثنين 17-05-2010م

## nona

*:kaso2:

توكلنا علي الله 
مبارة 
مريخ السودان :mo13:
ضــــــــــــــــــــــد 
الامل عطبرة :ANSmile23:
المكان : استاد المريخ ( الرد كاسل ) 
الزمان : الاثنين الموافق 17-5-2010 الساعة الثامنة مساء
الدعوة عامة وللصفوة خاصة 
بالتوفيق للزعيم اهداء لروح ايدو
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يانونا قولى بسم الله مالك مستعجلة . شايف الجماعة كلهم زاغو من فتح البوست دا. يكونوا خايفين من الموت ولا شنو؟ انشاء الله وشكل هيكون فال خير على الصفوة ومن هسع اقول ليك الكورة 2/1 للمريخ بلة جابر ووارغو. ولو بلة ما لاعب القون التانى  هيجيبو لاسانا. قولو انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*اللهم انصر الزعيم داخليا وخارجيا وقنا شر الاصابات وترصد الحكام ,,,
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kha1100
					

يانونا قولى بسم الله مالك مستعجلة . شايف الجماعة كلهم زاغو من فتح البوست دا. يكونوا خايفين من الموت ولا شنو؟ انشاء الله وشكل هيكون فال خير على الصفوة ومن هسع اقول ليك الكورة 2/1 للمريخ بلة جابر ووارغو. ولو بلة ما لاعب القون التانى هيجيبو لاسانا. قولو انشاء الله



 
غايتو نونا اذا ما كان حلفت , انا شخصيا كنت ماشي عليو ,,,

لكن خلاص بعد دا لازم نرضي بالواقع ,,,

نونا نتمني لك بوست ناجح ونتيجة مريحة للزعيم ,,,
*

----------


## nona

*اللهم انصر الزعيم وابعد عنا شبح الاصابات يارب العالمين

تخريمة : رايكم شنو مش قوية الجماعة كلهم زاغو من البوست تفالوا خير تجدونه
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kha1100
					

يانونا قولى بسم الله مالك مستعجلة . شايف الجماعة كلهم زاغو من فتح البوست دا. يكونوا خايفين من الموت ولا شنو؟ انشاء الله وشكل هيكون فال خير على الصفوة ومن هسع اقول ليك الكورة 2/1 للمريخ بلة جابر ووارغو. ولو بلة ما لاعب القون التانى هيجيبو لاسانا. قولو انشاء الله



بسم الله وتاني بسم الله  عشان الجماعة كلهم زاغو قلت انا لها حواء الزعيم وانشاء الله المريخ ينتصر ونكون فال خير عليه .:mo13:
وشكراً على المرور الجميل .
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

غايتو نونا اذا ما كان حلفت , انا شخصيا كنت ماشي عليو ,,, 
لكن خلاص بعد دا لازم نرضي بالواقع ,,, 

نونا نتمني لك بوست ناجح ونتيجة مريحة للزعيم ,,,



ماعندك مشكلة يا ود فيرجينيا البوست بوستك كلنا حاجة وحدا  
مع التمنياتي بتحقيق النصر للزعيم وتشكراتي على المرور
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





اميييين يارب العالمين اللهم احفظ المريخ بالقران الكريم 
مع تشكرتي بالمرور الجميل يا غندور
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*اللهم أنصر المريخ , واكفه شر العين والسحر والحساد , واحفظ لاعبيه من كل شر , يا قاهر الظلمة والجبابرة .
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*والله انتى قدر المسئولية دى . وانا عارف حفيدات مهيرة ما هينات. ومن هسع  المريخ منتصر باذن الله ولو دا حصل تانى يا اشراف يوست اى مبارة تفتحو واحدة من حفيدات مهيرة . والرجال يمتنعون . ولو لا قدر الله (الشر بره وبعيد) حصلت اى نتيجة سلبية ما دايرين نشوف لينا طرف طرحه حايم فى المنبر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي
					

اللهم أنصر المريخ , واكفه شر العين والسحر والحساد , واحفظ لاعبيه من كل شر , يا قاهر الظلمة والجبابرة .



بالدعوات يامتوكل ربنا يحفظ المريخ وينصره على اعداءه :1 (50):
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

والله انتى قدر المسئولية دى . وانا عارف حفيدات مهيرة ما هينات. ومن هسع المريخ منتصر باذن الله ولو دا حصل تانى يا اشراف يوست اى مبارة تفتحو واحدة من حفيدات مهيرة . والرجال يمتنعون . ولو لا قدر الله (الشر بره وبعيد) حصلت اى نتيجة سلبية ما دايرين نشوف لينا طرف طرحه حايم فى المنبر



تشكر يا خالد على الثقة وانشاء الله ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا  :onlinelong:  
لكن انا مامعاك ( الشر برا وبعيد ) لو حصلت نتيجة عكسية كيف ما نحوم في المنبر نقدل كمان لان المحن والابتلات والمصائب والهزائم لاتزيدنا الا قوة وحب في المريخ وتلك شيم الصفوة تلتف حوله عند الهزيمة اكثر من النصر .
فنحن نعشقه غالب او مغلوب :4698:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي
					

اللهم أنصر المريخ , واكفه شر العين والسحر والحساد , واحفظ لاعبيه من كل شر , يا قاهر الظلمة والجبابرة .



اكيد يامتوكل هذا هو المطلوب الدعوات الدعوات للحفظ من العين والسسسسسسحر والحسد  ، والدعاء بالنصر ااامين يارب 

شكراً على المرور  :41:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله المريخ منصور
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

باذن الله المريخ منصور



 اامين يارب العالمين اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزر اً 
تسلم ياعجبكو 
عجب العجب عجب العجب 
*

----------


## أبو اية

*الليلة والليله أرجي الراجيك يانونا يابقيتي فال خير علينا يا................؟


بس عاد شن نقول غير اللهم أنصرنا وأجعلنا في الصداره.
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*يارب
ياارب
يااارب
ياااارب
يااااارب
ياااااارب
يااااااارب

انصر المريخ  علي الامل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو اية
					

الليلة والليله أرجي الراجيك يانونا يابقيتي فال خير علينا يا................؟


بس عاد شن نقول غير اللهم أنصرنا وأجعلنا في الصداره.



عزيزي ابو اية لك التحية :ahl1:
دا شنو يعني الزول مايكون شجع يا ابو اية في داعي للتخويف والارهاب دا ما اول بست افتحوا واي بوست فتحتو كان الزعيم منتصر والحمد لله يعني مجربة ( فال حسن )
المهم اهم شئ الدعوات بالنصر للزعيم ومواصلة الصدارة انشاء الله :kaso2:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب النجمة
					

يارب
ياارب
يااارب
ياااارب
يااااارب
ياااااارب
يااااااارب

انصر المريخ علي الامل



حبيب النجمة اللهم اجعل النجمة في الصدارة :onlinelong:  :kaso2:
وانصر الزعيم على الامل :mo13:
مشكور على المرور
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

عزيزي ابو اية لك التحية :ahl1:
دا شنو يعني الزول مايكون شجع يا ابو اية في داعي للتخويف والارهاب دا ما اول بست افتحوا واي بوست فتحتو كان الزعيم منتصر والحمد لله يعني مجربة ( فال حسن )
المهم اهم شئ الدعوات بالنصر للزعيم ومواصلة الصدارة انشاء الله :kaso2:



حبيت بس أديك لكزه ساكت ماتشيلي هم ياست البنات المريخ خطر بمن حضر وأن شاء الله المباراة في صالحنا . لن توقف مسيرة المارد الأحمر أي قوة ألا قدرة الله الواحد الأحد.
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كترو الدعوات الهالة سأبة
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*مباراة صعبه بس انا متاكد من الفوز بأذن المولي تعالي ورقم 10 يانونا ح يكون ان شاء الله رجل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## looly

*نتمنى التوفيق للزعيم والمحافظة على الصدارة
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*مهما كانت صعوبة المباراة اليوم ان شاء الله النصر حليف المريخ ، هذه المباراة يعول  عليها الهلالاب كثيرا في عرقة المريخ، ونقول لهم خاب مسعاكم .
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*اللهم احفظ المريخ وانصره نصرا مؤزا
*

----------


## africanu

*3- صفر

لســـــــــــــودان المريخ

العجب-وارغو-راجي

انشـــــــــــاء الله
*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*التجمع وين في الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

3- صفر

لســـــــــــــودان المريخ

العجب-وارغو-راجي

انشـــــــــــاء الله



 أأأأأأأأأأمين ياااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





المشاركة 500 آية الكرسى
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
وياااااااااااااااااااااااا نونا :mbrok:
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*[overline] 
نتمنى ان يحقق ابطال المريخ 
النصر وفاء لروح الراحل الراجل
ايداهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــور
[/overline]
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الاستاد مالو فاضي ياشباب , الحضور ويين , يلا للبوست للتشجيع ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الليلة الله يستر يا نونا ماتكجينا
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*ربك كريم ان شاء الله منصورين

*

----------


## السيد

*بسم الله

منصورين بأذن الله

انا ماعندي طريقه امشي الاستاد
 بس رسلت ليكم خمسة انفار
 يلا ياشباب بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
والله يستر يانونه ماتبقي زي ناس كدا

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*نونا قدم الخير
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اللهم نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يا نونا المعنويات كيف
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الليلة الله يستر يا نونا ماتكجينا



هووووووووي يارياض انت لسع ماقادر تصدق كل مرة تقول الكلام دا لكن انا فال حسن انا مجربة كم بوست فتحتوا لكن لو في كج الله يستر منك :p_fly_drop:
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 7 (7 عضو و 0 ضيف)
محمد كمال, az3d, السيد, looly, رياض عباس بخيت, nona+




شباب زى الورد

*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

نونا قدم الخير



اووو ود كمال وين انت يازول والله سالين منك فاقدنك مرورك اسعدني :1 (49):
بس الدعوات عشان يتحقق الفي المراد يارب 

تخريمة : ماناسية كباية الشاي لكن حقوا نخليها بعد النصر انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*قنوان مشت الاستاد ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*نونا انا والله ىمتفأله بيك وانشاء الله انتصار تاريخي عشان ايداهور
ياايداهور عشانك برضووووووو الضرب بالدور
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

قنوان مشت الاستاد ولا شنو



ماتستبعد ياعمك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اللهم انصر الزعيم 
وياااااااااااااااااااااااا نونا :mbrok:



 اولا : مبروك ياالمشرف الطبي 
وتسلمي ياقنوان على المساندة والتفاؤل يارب:1 (50):
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اووو ود كمال وين انت يازول والله سالين منك فاقدنك مرورك اسعدني :1 (49):
بس الدعوات عشان يتحقق الفي المراد يارب 

تخريمة : ماناسية كباية الشاي لكن حقوا نخليها بعد النصر انشاء الله



تسال منك العافية يانونا مابتقصرى والله


بالمناسبة ناس رياض ماتشتغلى بيهم نحن واثقين منك وانك قدم خير مازى ناس كدا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ياشباب والله انا الليله حزينه تقول ايداهور مات الليله بسبب مباراة الامل بتزكرني بالليلة الحزينة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

نونا انا والله ىمتفأله بيك وانشاء الله انتصار تاريخي عشان ايداهور
ياايداهور عشانك برضووووووو الضرب بالدور



حبيبة البي عاشقة النيل كيف الاخبار وشكراً لهذه الثقة :cu:
 ويارب انتصار اهداء لروح الضباح اااامين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

حبيبة البي عاشقة النيل كيف الاخبار وشكراً لهذه الثقة :cu:
ويارب انتصار اهداء لروح الضباح اااامين



أأأأأأأأمين يــــــــــــــــاااااااااارب
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*الساعة كم بتوقيت الهند?
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

الساعة كم بتوقيت الهند?



 بعد  24   دقيقة   من       الآن
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

الساعة كم بتوقيت الهند?



ياعمك استوقفنى سوالك عينت فى بروفايلك عرفت انك فى منقلور انا كمان قريب منك شديد فى بنغلور والمبارة 10:30 بتوقيت الهند
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) نصرالدين أحمد علي, محمد كمال, az3d, السيد, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابوعبير, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, عثمان خالد عثمان, ودحسن


محمد كمال يا قلب

مشتاقين وشكلك في شاخور البوست
دعواتك النصر للمريخ
*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 13 (13 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, محي الدين طه أحمد, مصعب44, az3d, السيد, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابوعبير, احمدحلفا, nona+, عثمان خالد عثمان, ود فيرجينيا*, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*هلا ياشباب 
اللهم انصر المريخ
نتمنى ان يقدم الزعيم اليوم مباراه جميله وممتعه تسعد 
كل الصفوه وان شاء الله نهدى الانتصار لروح الغائب الحاضر 
ايداهور
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*التشكيلة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمدحلفا
					

هلا ياشباب 
اللهم انصر المريخ
نتمنى ان يقدم الزعيم اليوم مباراه جميله وممتعه تسعد 
كل الصفوه وان شاء الله نهدى الانتصار لروح الغائب الحاضر 
ايداهور



 ابو حميد وينك يا زول وكيف الشرق
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) نصرالدين أحمد علي, محمد كمال, az3d, السيد, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابوعبير, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, عثمان خالد عثمان, ودحسن


محمد كمال يا قلب

مشتاقين وشكلك في شاخور البوست
دعواتك النصر للمريخ



نصر الدين رفارف قلبى الشوق لا حدود له والله 
وبالمناسبة البوست حق نونا يعنى فى شاى وقهوة وزلابية وكمان نسكافى وفرنساوى وامركانى وحليب بالفراولة وللهنود كمان فو منقة بالشطة واناناس بالشطة
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*بدا الاستوديو التحليلى ويديره الاستاذ المبدع 
الصفوى كمال سويكت 
تخريمه :
هلا ياجواندى يارائع ليكم وحشه
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بداية الاستديو التحليلي , في الضيافة الكابتن جعفر ضرار 

http://ar.justin.tv/alzaeim#r=ZMqjdLE~
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب التوفيق للزعيم ,,,
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحاجة الكويسة مستضيف الكابتن جعفر ضرار
*

----------


## africanu

*لاعبين المريخ وتمارين الاحماء

وهم يرتدون فنائل سـوداء
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

بداية الاستديو التحليلي , في الضيافة الكابتن جعفر ضرار 

http://ar.justin.tv/alzaeim#r=zmqjdle~



 اللهم انصر المريخ اليوم
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مالو ديكور الاستوديو معلق هلافيت ساكت
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*ود فيرجينيا ياقريبى 
وين انت مشتااااااااااااقين
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*سلامات ياناس ياراقية وسلامات للصفوة الرائعة وسلامات للكل احباي وربنا ينصر الزعيم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انتو الفي الصورة دي مجسم ياتو استاد
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله اللهم نصرك آ مييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## africanu

*نونا جيبي شاي للناس ديل

انا ماداير شاربين لحدي اسع 5 قهوة في الاستاد
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ياجماعة قولوا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

سلامات ياناس ياراقية وسلامات للصفوة الرائعة وسلامات للكل احباي وربنا ينصر الزعيم



وعليكم السلام اتفضل خش
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جعفر ضرار قال دفاع المريخ المتهالك وهجوم الامل القوي 
والله كان احسن معتز كبير الجلفوطي
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الجمهور ماقدر كدا ليه ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المبارة علي وشك البداية اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

ياجماعة قولوا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكابت الليلة طارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

نونا جيبي شاي للناس ديل

انا ماداير شاربين لحدي اسع 5 قهوة في الاستاد



معاكم منو يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

معاكم منو يا افريكانو



 سلام يا رياض التشكيلة فيها منو
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يلا يا شباب منصورين ان شاءاللة 

كابين الزوغة من الدوام
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بسم الله البداية على بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله جابو لينا ياسر مختار الغياظ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياخوانا ياسر مختار دا مابنفع معاى ياخ دا كرهنا الحصاحيصا وحايكرهنا التلفزيون كمان
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دقيقة حداد
                        	*

----------


## nona

*وقف دقيقة على روح ايدو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

المبارة علي وشك البداية اللهم انصر المريخ



الليلة شيلي شيلتك يانونا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اااااااااااااه لحظة صمت ياشباب لروح ايدا
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياخوانا ياسر مختار دا مابنفع معاى ياخ دا كرهنا الحصاحيصا وحايكرهنا التلفزيون كمان



 
2

وانا كمان 
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*طارق مختار يتقلد شارة القيادة اليوم ...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*محمد كمال 
طارق مختار كابتن
الباشاء 
بلة جابر 
موسي الزومة
نجم الدين 
قلق
 العجب 
وارغو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*محمد كمال 
طارق مختار 
احمد الباشا 
بلة جابر 
موسي الزومة 
قلق 
فيصل العجب 
راجي 
وارغو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*كاربوني الابن والتوجيهات علي الخط , برافو ياكابتن
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*انتو ياجماعة الامل دا في المركز الكم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بالرغم من ان الكابتن العجب موجود ولكن طارق مختار يتوشح بالكبتنية تحفيز له لكونه تم تسجيله من الامل عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب الامل كنو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*لاسااااااااااااااااانا خطيييييييييييير
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كرة جميلة من لاسانا يصدها الحارس شلبي الي الركنية
                        	*

----------


## nona

*صاروخ انزار للحارس شلبي من لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*دفع من راجي لصالح الامل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول من راجي قرب الكورنر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الفاول مر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

محمد كمال 
طارق مختار كابتن
الباشاء 
بلة جابر 
موسي الزومة
نجم الدين 
قلق
العجب 
وارغو



 التشكيلة ناقصة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*هجوم عنيف من الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف يضيع من المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*المريخ مولع نار دا الكلام استمروا علي كدا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*قوووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووووووون من بلة جابر 
اول اهدافة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
ياايداهور الضرب بالدور
*

----------


## nona

*بلة جابر بلة جابر الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*رابط مشاهدة 

http://www.watchfomny.com/A-Tv-Soudan.php
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

التشكيلة ناقصة



تمتة نونا ياجواندي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قوووووووووووووووون اول للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يا ايدهور الضرب بالدور
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*:lllolll:قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
ياايداهور الضرب بالدور
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

وعليكم السلام اتفضل خش



 



تسلم ياصفوة انا قاعد لي زمن دارنا
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*بلة يابلة مالو بلة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ماهذا يا محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*استهتار شديد من الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## nona

*محمد كمال كاد ان يكلفنا هدف نتيجة خطأ ركز يا محمد كمال لو سمحت
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مباراة مفتوحة وداؤود ابراهيم يشكل خطورة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الامل يلعب بحماس شديد
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لم اعد اطيق هذا المزيع
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

بلة جابر بلة جابر الحمد لله



 اها يانونا ما قلتا ليكم قبيل دا قون بلة باقى قون وارغو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ركنية  للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
مرت الي الخارج
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اهتزاز في دفاع الزعيم نتمنى أن يكون عابر
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ماهذا يا محمد كمال



مالك فى شنو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*وارغو يجتهد لاحراز هدف واهداه لاايدا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الزومة واللعب الخطاء
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف محقق يضيع من العجب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*صاروخ ضائع من العجب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*تسديدة جميلة من الملك تعلو العارضة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ماشاء الله انطلاقات جميلة من جبهة المريخ اليمنة ,,,
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

مالك فى شنو



 
عفوا عزيزي ودكمال انا قاصدة الحارس لكن الكبكبة وكدا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جانبية للامل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يا جماعة المزيع دا حتى الاسماء ملخبطا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ركنية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اداء مميز لوارغو نتمنى أن يواصل رحلة التألق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الامل يلعب بارتباك واضح
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الباشا والباصات الغلط
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اري اهتزاز في منتصف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكاية شنو مع اللعب الخطاء دة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

يا جماعة المزيع دا حتى الاسماء ملخبطا



 
الهدف المريخي اكييييييييد طمم بطنو ...
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بلة يلعب بنفس الليلة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اللهم احفظ لعيبة المريخ من الاصابات
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

بلة يلعب بنفس الليلة



 
نفس وين ياابو نزار عكس الكورة هسي في الكشافات ...
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الامل يكثف من هجماتة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ركنية للامل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

عفوا عزيزي ودكمال انا قاصدة الحارس لكن الكبكبة وكدا



ولا يهمك عارف قصدك بس عاجبنى القون وداير اتشالق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قووووووووووووووون
قلق
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووووووون من صناعة وارغــــــــــــــــــــو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*قووووووووووون قلق
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون قلق
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]قلق قلق قلق[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## nona

*وارغو سخن سخانة جد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تمريرة رائعة من راجي وأروع من وارغو ولا احلى من قلق
النتيجة تصبح هدفين للزعيم 
*

----------


## nona

*حديد لاق حديد موسي الزومة والطاهر حماد
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بمززاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج ايداهوري عااااااااااااالي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الهدف الثاني من قلق بصناعة وارغو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المريخ 2 الامل صفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو وكرة تضيع من المرمي
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*انطلاقة مامكوكية لوراغو وشوت في الأوت 
*

----------


## جواندي

*وارقو وووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*وارقو يضيع انفراد واللييلة ماشاء الله وارقو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المذيع ببلع في الكلام
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشت وييييييييييييين كورة وااااااااارغو دي
*

----------


## nona

*لن ننساك يايدو 
يا ايداهور الضرب بالدور
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المعلق بقي يقول في الاشاعات 
وقال الطاهر جائي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الطاهر حماد يتم اسعافه
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*احمد الباشا كاد ان يتسبب في هدف من محاورة اكتر من اللازم

مع الكابتن الطاهر حماد ,,,
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم 
انا جيت !!
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*هدفين للمريخ بلة وقلق
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مشت وييييييييييييين كورة وااااااااارغو دي



 
للوحات الاعلانية !!!
*

----------


## جواندي

*المذيع ده داير يسمسر في الطاهر حماد ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الجلفوط صبري عبدالله المفروض يدهو كرت احمر ومعاهو كف
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قلق يتعرض للضرب العنيف من الخلف والحكم يطنش الكرت الاصفر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بتمني العجب يجيب قوون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
والحكم يقول اوت
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الجلفوط صبري عبدالله المفروض يدهو كرت احمر ومعاهو كف



 
وشلوت في راسو ,,,
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

لن ننساك يايدو 
يا ايداهور الضرب بالدور



مرقتي منها يا نونا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الحكم مالو بدا يخرخر
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*المذيع يكشف خطء الحكم في الركنية الغير محتسبة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الله اكبر الله اكبر
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 2/ صفر !!
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بطاقة صفراء للطاهر حمادلتمثيلة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بطاقة صفراء الطاهر حماد
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بطاقة صفراء للطاهر حماد للتمثيل ,,,
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شنو التشجيع مالو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الدقيقة الان 34    2 /0 للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ماذا يقصد المذيع بقوله الصورة واضحة ولا تعليق !!!
                        	*

----------


## nona

*يارب يارب وارقو يجيب هدف
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*وارغو الليلة هايج
                        	*

----------


## Mr.Kdrook

*الدقيقة كم يا حبايب

*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*ثنائيات جميلة العجب ووارقو
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*المذيع قرب يخش يلعب مع جلافيط الامل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تمريرات عرضية وطولية رائعة للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*36 الدقيقة
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*All the best guys
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صبري يصيب اللاعب بلة جابر في الساق 
اللله يستر
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*صبري عبد الله ومخالفة مع بله جابر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة مع بلة جابر من صبري وينال البطاقة الصفراء 
خلاص الضرب قام من لعيبة الامل
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*لاسانا يلعب الفاول في الأوت
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 39 المريخ 2 والامل 0
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نتمنى من ان تخرج المباراة الى بر الامان بدون تشنجات حتى نخرج من هذا المنعطف الخطير
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*شباب اها الفرسان ديل لاعبين بي رجوله إنشا الله _بس الله يستر من الإصابات _وخايف علي بله ووارقوا شديد ماعارف لي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لاعب من فريق الامل على الارض الطاهر حماد
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*\لاعب الامل علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكله زي ما قال سلك
أبو ماسورة ضرب الطاهر حماد
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*كثرة الاصابات وكثرة الانذارات جرس خطير ينذر بما لا يحمد عقباه
*

----------


## nona

*لعيبة الامل يتعمدون اللعب الخشن يارب الستر اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحرهم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الشوط الاول على وشك الانتهاء الدقيقة 43 مازال تفوق الزعيم 2 صفر
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*تسديده مرت بي سلام من الامل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*داؤد ابراهيم دة عليكم الله لعب في الممتاز كيف
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تسديدة فوق العارضة من داوود
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*شباب افيدونا بالحاصل _دحين انتوا العجب لاعب
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*حكم المبارة يفتقد اللياقه الذهنيه والبدنيه... اخطاء لا يرتكبها حكم مبتدئى
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*الدقيقة 44 والمريخ 2 والامل 0
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبارة بين وارغو وشلبي
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*راجي عبد العاطي على الأرض
                        	*

----------


## nona

*المزيع قال الامل هجوم قوي لكن المريخ يفاجنا بهجوم اقوي ماهذا الكلام من المزيع الجلفوطي دا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*3 دقائق زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نذكر الذين انضموا الينا الان أن المباراة لازالت هدفين للزعيم مقابل لا شي للأمل
الدقيقة 45
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*تلاتة دقايق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*الزومة حكومة يمنع الطاهر حماد من المرور
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*العجب تسديدة رائعة ويستلم شلبي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لعيب جميل ومنظم من المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياااااااااااااااا لطيف تلطف
تاني راجي يمسك لوحة الكتف


شفتوا بكي المذيع مع ثلاثي الأمل
والتفس البارد مع لوحات مواهب المريخ
*

----------


## nona

*تمريرات من المريخ لسحب لعيبة الامل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*نهاية الشوط الاول مبرررروك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 23 (23 عضو و 0 ضيف) احمد الحبر, متيم المريخ, أبو علي, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, محي الدين طه أحمد, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, السفاح المريخابي, الصفوى, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, احمدحلفا, ايداهور22, اوباما, خالد سليمان طه, kramahmad, Mr.Kdrook, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, ود فيرجينيا*, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يمتع الجماهير بلمسات جميلة
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الزعيم يقدم شوط أول غاية في التميز 
ونتمنى أن يتواصل اللعب بنفس الطريقة والأسلوب في الشوط الثاني من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*نهاية الشوط الاول 2 صفر للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*شبا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ب عبرونا _ _ _ _ نقطع تزاكر نجي نحضر الشوط التاني ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*:fgf1: أحلي مما نتوقع :fgf1:

المذيع دا من الاستاد لي عنبر المجنونات

أحلي مما تتوقع
*

----------


## الصفوى

*متعه متعه متعه
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الاستديو التحليلي يقدمه عضو منتدى الجماهير كمال سويكت يستضيف فيه الكابتن جعفر ضرار ..

اداء مميز للصفوة كمال سويكت كاداء الزعيم في الشوط الأول
*

----------


## أبو علي

*اداء مميز للفرقه فى شوط اللعب الاول ...نتمنى ان يستمر الاداء فى الشوط الثانى بنفس المستوى
*

----------


## nona

*لكن الاستديو كلوا شعار الهليل 
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*المريخ ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله والله أكبر .
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*شباب والله عندنا مطرة حدها النخرة لمن النت بقطع
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*حاجه بين الشوطين كده_ _ _ _ _
بلغي المحبوب سلامي .وأهدي اشواقي وغرامي .  شوفي أيه أسباب غيابوا جيبي لي عزروا وجوابوا_لمتين يعود اشفي قلبي وابقي طيب_مالوا إيه الشاعلوا عني_بعد ما بالحب شغلني_نومي فارق شالو مني غير يعود ماببقي طيب_كلميهوا يسيب عنادوا وإسمع احبابوا البنادو _قلبي من تعزيب بعادوا لاقي احوالا تشيب_
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اداء ممتع ورائع من لعيبة المريخ كلهم دون فرز
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

:fgf1: أحلي مما نتوقع :fgf1:

المذيع دا من الاستاد لي عنبر المجنونات 

أحلي مما تتوقع



يا نصرالدين المذيع الجننتونا بيهو دا منو ؟؟
اكيد رشاشه كبير لانكم كلكم خليتو الكوره ومسكتو لينا فى المذيع !!
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاحمر الزنجي
					

شبا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا ب عبرونا _ _ _ _ نقطع تزاكر نجي نحضر الشوط التاني ولا شنو



اقطع تزكرة تعال بنغلور
                        	*

----------


## nona

*قلق ورقصة رائعة للهدف الثاني ياريت يا افريكانوا ماتنسي الصور
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أحلي مباراة تطمن علي أن المريخ بمن حضر


بقتة المباراة " الكابتنية لطارق مختار في وجود العجب

حيرة المباراة"  كورة وارغو مشت ويييين
لذة المباراة" أمل المذيع في الأمل ... ضاعت سداً
لوحة المباراة" تحليل راقي ورزين ( جغقر ضرار)



*

----------


## جواندي

*الجلافيط الان في الزريبة جنس بكاء وعويل
مهتمين بالمباراة دي اكتر من الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*سؤال محرج :
من هو نجم الشوط الأول !!
*

----------


## nona

*توقعات بمزيد من الاهداف لمريخ 
وكرت احمر للاعب من الامل
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*لروح الفقيد إيداهور_ _ _ _ _ _ _مابنساك لو الناس تسيب الناس

 وتبقى العشرة معدومة لو الطير 

يفوت عشه يخلي صغاره 

محرومة لو الموت يخالف اليوم 

وتمشي الروح قبل يوما...
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

سؤال محرج :
من هو نجم الشوط الأول !!



سؤال صعب لانو كل اللعيبة ماشاء الله عليهم نجوم متلالاءة :1 (7):
بس وارقو يحتل المركز الاول في التالق
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*والله يا محمد كمال إلا نعمل كده _تخريمه  _ _ _كيف اخباركم وبنغلور كيف معاك إنشاء حالكم ماذي حال الجلافيط_هاهاهاها
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## أبو علي

*وارغو يقدم فواصل من الابداع ... ولكن مازال الحظ يعاند هذا المبدع الفنان ...
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يديك العافية يا افريكانو على الصور المباشرة 
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك وان شاء الله تستمر على كدة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*




*

----------


## nona

*معقول ياجماعة والله دي حاجة تغيظ يحللوا في مبارة المريخ وضرار خلفوا شعار الهليل
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*بداية الشوط الثاني
ويارب كن مع الزعيم
*

----------


## africanu

*



*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الاحمر الزنجي
					

والله يا محمد كمال إلا نعمل كده _تخريمه  _ _ _كيف اخباركم وبنغلور كيف معاك إنشاء حالكم ماذي حال الجلافيط_هاهاهاها



يامان بنغلور تماتمات كهاى مطر ساى واوع من نبقى زى الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## nona

*بسم الله توكلنا على الله الشوط الثاني بدا لاتبديلات
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*موسى يخطئ ويصحح خطأه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*

نتشاوف بعد الكورة النمشي نحصل قووون العجب
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بداية الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*كورنر للزعيم
يارب هدف
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اول ركنية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا نصرالدين المذيع الجننتونا بيهو دا منو ؟؟
اكيد رشاشه كبير لانكم كلكم خليتو الكوره ومسكتو لينا فى المذيع !!



والله معذرة الأبيض ضميرك بس النت عندي بطئ جداًما قادر اتابع المياراة بالسرعة الكافيةوالمذيع خاسر محتار(ياسر مختار)
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*الطفلة المريخابية تزين المدرجات
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تسديده قوية من نجم الدين علت العارضة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تسديدة قوية من نجم الدين
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نجم الدين يسدد اعلي المرمي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*نجم الدين وتسديدة جميلة فوق العارضة
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*والله الاداء عاجبني لدرجه اني ماصدقت الشوط انتهي جيت عشان افرح معاكم
دفاع عشره علي عشره وسط عشره علي عشره هجوم عشره علي عشره

وكاربوني ميه علي عشره

احلا مافي الموضوع الباص سلم وأستلم من غير احتكاك مع الخصم

وارقو ادا مميز واخيراً المدرب قدر وظفوا صح هو اللاعب الوحيد الممكن يحتك مع الخصم عشان كورتوا مابتنقطع ولو الخصم حاول بيكون فاول او ركنية والحمد لله الي الان الجميع موفق

العجب اصبح تقيل خالص محتاج شغل الراجل لسه عمرو ما أنتهي بس داير تمارين رشاقه

قلق مندفع جداً محتاج انو يهدي ويلعب زي ما البقيه لاعبه

انتو الهلالاب ديل مالهم مايمشو يشوفوا ليهم شغله يعني هم يتمتعوا وبعد دا ينظرو والله عوجه

دا الحال فريق الامل احسن من فريقكم حسب ما قالوا ما يلموا لسانهم دا.

محمد كمال ممتاز الدفاع يلعب بثبات لولا تحرك الباشا من موقعه احياناً
الوسط ميه ميه بس قلق وبله بسبب اندفاع الاول وعدم تعود التاني علي الوظيفه مرات بطشوا وحصل تلات هجمات خطرات بسبب القصه دي الناس لابد تنتبه.

الباص مفترض يكون اسرع ودي مع التمرين بتجي عشان تاني نشوف الناس ديل حيصلوا لاعب المريخ كيف عشان يضربوهوا

تاني في شنو الحكم كويس لحدي الان

وارقو محتاج دعم معنوي

 ياريت تكون في مبادره لتكريمه وتحفيذو .

مافي كلام غير الف مبروك شباب ودا حالتو نص التيم مافي يعني رب ضاره نافعه وهسي بقي عندكم تيم احسن من الاساسي زاتو يعني غايتو اي زول مصاب دقس تاني عشان يخش التشكيل داير ليهو ونش 


اللعيبه الفي ديل غير الونش مافي شئ بتشيلهم من جوه الميدان


الله يستر من اللياقه البدنية والتغييرات الما ياها.

وربنا يستر من الباصات الغلط مع تقدم زمن المباراه من النهاية لانو التركيز بقل


وان شاء الله المباراه الثانية بدون هدف في الشباك والصداره حمراء...



ولي عوده



سلامات
                        	*

----------


## nona

*غيروا لينا المزيع ياسر مختار
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تبديل في صفوف الامل عطبرة
دخول نزار حامد وخروج صبري عبد الله (المتهم بقتل ايداهور)!!
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*خروج صبري ودخول نزار للامل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تبديل في الامل برضو يسمكم الهدف
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*موسي الزومة يحرج طارق مختار بتمريرة غريبة , تمر الحمدلله بسلام
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*يشاهد الموضوع حاليا :

نزار عبده, أبو علي, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, محي الدين طه أحمد, amjad_uk, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, السيد, السفاح المريخابي, الصفوى, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, احمد الحبر, احمدحلفا, ايداهور22, خالد سليمان طه, kramahmad, Mr.Kdrook, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, وليد رابح, ودالبكي, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## nona

*والله انا مبسوطة من الاداء شديد
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*تمريرات جميلة بين لاعبي الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*راجي وتسديده قوية على مرمرى الامل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*انزار من راجي لشلبي من بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*slaam shbab
` so far, mbrooook 
sorry, have no arabic keyboard 2day
and can not watch the game
so, i will just be reading the texts
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلعب السهل الممتنع
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ركنية للزعيم تسبب فيها وارغو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تسديدة راجي الي شمال المرمي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تسديده قوية من قلق تعلو القائم
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*افريكانو يا روعه !!
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نذكر الذين انضموا الينا الان بأن نتيجة المباراة هدفين للزعيم مقابل لا شي للامل عطبرة
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjad_uk
					

slaam shbab
` so far, mbrooook 
sorry, have no arabic keyboard 2day
and can not watch the game
so, i will just be reading the texts



 
 
will u read it in arbic or english 

:21:
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كرة سهلة تضيع من العجب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*فيصل عجب ويضيع هدف مؤكد للزعيم
*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله بالرغم من انو الواحد ما قادر يشاهد الكوره لان الرابط ما شغال لكنه مبسوط شدييييييييييد
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول مع طارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*استااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ والله يا قلق ...

ماشاء الله عليك يامعلم , ربنا يحفظك وتكون متالق وفي كامل لياقتك دائما ,,,
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*كورنر للمريخ
*

----------


## nona

*يارب القوووون الثالث يكون من صناعة العجب او وارقو
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*ركنية للمريخ 
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kramahmad
					

والله بالرغم من انو الواحد ما قادر يشاهد الكوره لان الرابط ما شغال لكنه مبسوط شدييييييييييد



 
http://ar.justin.tv/alzaeim#r=ZMqjdLE~
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحقونا ياجماعه برابط شغال مش معقول كل هذه المتعه تفوتنا
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*كرة سهله من وارغو في يد شلبي حارس الامل
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 28 (27 عضو و 1 ضيف) رياض عباس بخيت, أبو علي, محمد كمال, محب الزعيم, محي الدين طه أحمد, amjad_uk, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, السيد, السفاح المريخابي, الصفوى, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, القطانى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, احمد الحبر, احمدحلفا, ايداهور22, خالد سليمان طه, kramahmad, Mr.Kdrook, nona, وليد رابح, ود فيرجينيا*, ودالبكي, نزار عبده, نصرالدين أحمد علي 

مبرووك ياشباب النتيجة والاداء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الحكم يعكس رمية تماس لصالح الامل
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*توغلات جميلة في منطقة جزاء الامل
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*والله الليله قلق ووارغو بمزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج مبروك مقدما
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مليار شكر على الرابط
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تعديل اخر للامل خروج داوود ابراهيم ودخول حسون محمد احمد
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ودخول اللاعب رنق دينق وخروج عبد الرحمن كنو
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*المريخ يلعب باستهتار شديد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*استنفد الامل تغييراته والزعيم حتى الان لم يجري عملية تبديل
*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 58 من المبارة ومازال المريخ متفوق بهدفين دون مقابل للامل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*عرضية رائعة من الملك لا تجد احد
                        	*

----------


## nona

*باصات جميلة من  صنع العجب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماشاء الله علي لاسانا
                        	*

----------


## amjad_uk

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود فيرجينيا
					

will u read it in arbic or english 


:21:



 
in arabish

:dan1:
ween enta ma zaher
*

----------


## nona

*لاعب من الامل يقع على الارض وروح رياضية من بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الملاحظ في المبارة عدم احتساب حالات تسلل للفريقين
                        	*

----------


## nona

*راية وتسلل من العجب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حضور جميل من المشجعين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مخالفة مع وارغو بالقرب من خط 18
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*انذار لايمن عبد الرازق لاعب الامل
*

----------


## nona

*مخالفة من ايمن مع وارغو في مكان جميل ياررب واظهار البطاقة لايمن
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تسديدة جميلة من لاسانا يستلمها شلبي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 65 مازالت السيطرة المريخية 2-0
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مر الفاول بسلام
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول للامل تمر بسلام خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء رصد انذارات اللاعبين 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*دايرين هدف وارغو
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*والله لن ننساك يا ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تراخي في اداء لاعبي الزعيم 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*هدف مؤكد يضيع من راجي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*راجي وتخرج من المرمي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*راجي وتسديدة ضائعة خارج المرمى
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*راجي يضيع هدف لا يضيع ابداً
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ركنية في يد الحارس
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*نذكر المنضمين الينا الان أن الزعيم متقدم بهدفين للاشي 
*

----------


## nona

*ثلاثة انزارات من نصيب فريق الامل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*سلامات طارق مختار على الارض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*طارق مختار علي الارض الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*المزيع والله مبالغه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الدقيقة 70 من المباراة والزعيم متقدم وطارق مختار على الارض
*

----------


## جواندي

*بالسلامة يا كابتن
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*بله جابر كثير الاحتفاظ بالكرة !!
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*والله ياشباب ما قصرتوا تب _ _ربنا يقدرنا ع رد الجميل _ _ _ _ وبالطول بالعرض شباب مريخاب اون لاين يهزوا الارض
                        	*

----------


## nona

*محمد كمال مرتاح
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الله يجازي الجابك الزعيم يا بله جابر
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اخطاء فى التمرين

اهداف ضائعه بالجمله

ابرز ملامح الشوط الثانى 

البركه فى الثلاث نقاط
*

----------


## nona

*الحظ يعاند وارغو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تراخي واستهتار عجيب من لاعبي الزعيم
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*عجب ياعجب  يامريخنا انت صافي ذهب يامريخنا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 74 والمريخ مازال في الصدارة 2-0
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*تمريرات بدون عنوان من بله وقلق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اصابة وراغو الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*فاول مع وارغو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خلاص ضربو وارغو لوكان ماضروبوا مابرتاحو الله يستر عليه
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*وراغو علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*وارغو على الارض
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اي هدف للامل لا قدر الله سيدخل الزعيم في نفق ضيق
الله يستر من الاستهتار والتراخي
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*يا لعيبة الامل دي ما كورة دي جزارة عديل كدى 
*

----------


## nona

*كاربوني يوجه بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*كاربوني وحديث مع الاعب وارغو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الحمدلله سليمة وارغو قام
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*وارغو على الارض ..بالسلامه يارب
                        	*

----------


## nona

*دخول وارغو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*برافو طارق مختار يقطع كرة خطرة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*وارغو يعود بسلامة
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*وااااااااااااااااااااارغو نجماً للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اختيار وارغو نجم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*نجومية المبارة لوارغو مبررررررروك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 79 من المبارة والتفوق مريخي 2-0 مبررروك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*طارق مختار ينقذ هدف من داخل المرمى
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*طارق مختار ينقذ المريخ من هدف مؤكد
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*طارق مختار ينقذ فرصة خطيرة جداً من الطاهر حماد 
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*طارق مختار ينقذ هدف مؤكد للامل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*طارق مختار ينقذ المريخ من هدف مؤكد من الطاهر حماد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ضغط على الزعيم من جانب الامل
وتسديده من نزار اعلى القائمة للامل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الامل بداء يشكل خطورة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياسر مختار عذبتنـــــــــــــــــــــــا
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اها الجماعة ديل صحو ماتخربوها يامريخاب بعد المباراة الجميلة دي
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الأمل في هذه اللحظات يقود هجمات خطيرة على مرمى الزعيم 
*

----------


## nona

*المزيع ياسر مختار جنس لخبطة الانقذ المريخ من الهدف الطاهر حماد المدافع ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*الدقيقة 80 والنتيجة 2 - 0 للزعيم
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياحليل التعليق
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*طارق مختار ومحمد كمال ينقذوا المريخ من هدف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*ركنية للزعيم
*

----------


## nona

*ركنية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ركنية للزعيم 
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 25 (24 عضو و 1 ضيف) جواندي*, أبو علي, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, amjad_uk, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, السيد, الصفوى, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, القطانى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, احمد الحبر, ايداهور22, خالد سليمان طه, kramahmad, Mr.Kdrook, رياض عباس بخيت, nona+, على الصغير, عاشقة النيل, وليد رابح, ود فيرجينيا*, نزار عبده 
يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 25 (24 عضو و 1 ضيف) جواندي*, أبو علي, محمد كمال, محي الدين طه أحمد, amjad_uk, الأبيض ضميرك, الاحمر الزنجي, السيد, الصفوى, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, القطانى, ابراهيم تاج الدين, احمد الحبر, ايداهور22, خالد سليمان طه, kramahmad, Mr.Kdrook, رياض عباس بخيت, nona+, على الصغير, عاشقة النيل, وليد رابح, ود فيرجينيا*, نزار عبده
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قلق قلق قلق
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*قووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## نزار عبده

*قوووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قوووون الهدف الثالث للمريخ من اللاعب قلق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قلقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## nona

*الهدف الثالث قووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*قلق والهدف
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*قلق والله الليله ابدع وامتع
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قلق عامل قلق
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون تالت
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الباقي قون وارغو
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الهدف الثاني لقلق في هذه المباراة والثالث للزعيم 
وحمد عباس بديل للاعب بله جابر 
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*مخالفة خطيرة للامل
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*قلق الليلة لاعب بمزاج شديد , الحمدلله وان شاء الله دايما
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خروج بلة جابر ودخول حمد الشجرة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*غيار جاء متأخر يا كاربوني
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*حمد الشجرة بديلا لبلة , والجماهير تحيي بلة ...
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مخالفة لاغوار والحكم يعكس المخالفة لصالح لاعب الأمل 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*محمد كمال يصد كرة قوية لركنية
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*مبرو و و و و و و و و و ك شباب
قلق ده والله احسن لاعب في الزعيم حاليآ
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ركنية للامل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للامل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية للامل
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الطاهر حماد دا دارس دراما ولاشنو جنو تمثيل
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*ركنية للأمل عطبرة 
*

----------


## nona

*الدقيقة 87 ومازال الزعيم متصدر 3-0 مبرررررررررررررروك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اتمنى هدف لوارغو
قولوا معاي يا رب
*

----------


## جواندي

*دفاع ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*الدقيقة 86 والحكم ماداير ينهي المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*تاني طارق مختار ينقذ المرمي شكلها الكابتنية دي سرها باتع
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

* 
طااااااااارق يقطع كل شاردة
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*هجمات خطيرة للامل ,,,

امنع الاستهتار ...
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*انذار محمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بطاقة لمحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*كرت اصفر لمحمد كمال
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*طارق مختار نجم اللقاء في تقديري
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*سفاري يدخل لارض الملعب
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*سفاري علي الخط
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*والله يا كاربوني عذبتنا
سفاري قاعد وتلعب في ناس بله جابر
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*سفاري بديل للباشا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*وقت بدل ضائع 3دقائق
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*تحية كبيرة من الجماهير لسفاري
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قلقيليو !!
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الف مبروك للزعيم وعلي الاداء الراقي المريخ عالم جميل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*محمد علي سفاري بديل للباشا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*انذار للاسانا
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الدفاع أهم من الهجوم , الدفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااع ياهوى .
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ثلاث دقائق وقت بدل ضائع وكرت اصفر للاسانا
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اصابات وبطاقات ويا قلبي لا تحزن
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*سعيد السعودي على الخط بديل لراجي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سعيد بديل لراجي
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*بطاقة صفراء للاسانا ...
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*وتحية كبيرة لسعيد من جماهير الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*سعيد السعودي يعوووووووووووووود بديلاً لراجي
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*عقل كبير لهذا الدرب كاربوني 
السعودي بدل راجي 
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*سعيد وسفاري وعقبال البقية المصابين
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*السعوووووووووووووووودي سعيد , نحمدالله علي سلامتك يامعلم ,,,
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*بانتهاء المباراة يكون المريخ متصدر بـ 30 نقطة و27هدف 

*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*معاااااو ياعبدووووووووووووووون ,, ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مبرووووووك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مبروووووووووووووووك الفوز والصدارة
*

----------


## amjad_uk

*mbrooooook
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*دفع واضح مع وارقو سيدي الحكم ,,,
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*مبروك يا شباب 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك
الفوز والأداء والصدارة

*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*مبروك الصدارة ياصفوة
صدارة بجدارة
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مبررررررررررررروك الصدارة بجدارة للزعيم ,,,
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*انتهاء المباراة 3 صفر للمريخ
 بلة  وهدفين لقلق
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الف مبروك ياصفوة
*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

مبروك الصدارة ياصفوة
صدارة بجدارة



 
توارد خواطر يا عاشقة !!!


:1 (2):
*

----------


## جواندي

*مبروووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*:a045::a045::a045::a045::a045::a045::a045:
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amjad_uk
					

mbrooooook



 
خطك شين يا امجد ...


:ANSmile26:
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الرشاريش الليله ما حاينوموا بالمغسه
كانو خاتين كل املهم على الامل لتعطيل الزعيم
تانى املهم على منو ؟؟ الخرطوم والنقر ده الفاضل ليهم
اما نقاط مباراتهم فى الجيب الخلفى لكاربونى 
ههههههآآآآآآآآآآى !!
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الحمد لله كنت فال حسن للمريخ والف الف مبروك يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تشكرات للرئيس احمد الحبر ولرياض ولكل الاعضاء الذين زادوا البوست القاً وجمالاً بتداخلهم ومرورهم 
والف الف الف مبروك الصدارة والريادة والتفرد
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*                                   الف مبروك   
الف مبروك
                                   الف مبروك
الف مبروك
                                    الف مبروك
الف مبروك  
                                كاربوني نجم المباراة الاصلي  
*

----------


## abnalwaleed1

*للامام انشاء الله حتى اللقب
                        	*

----------

